# Consultant honoured for work fighting sexually transmitted diseases



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

SOUTHAMPTON consultant has won international recognition for his work fighting sexually transmitted diseases.

Dr Raj Patel a sexual health expert at Solent NHS Trust, has become only the fifth person in 90 years to receive a gold medal from an international society that leads on research into STIs.

The consultant physician and senior lecturer in genitourinary and HIV medicine has won the International Union against Sexually Transmitted Infection gold medal.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/106..._work_fighting_sexually_transmitted_diseases/


----------



## ypauly (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder when I will be recognised for my work in setting up injection moulding machines?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

ypauly said:


> I wonder when I will be recognised for my work in setting up injection moulding machines?



I'll ask my contacts in the Palace...


----------

